# Running Romex Through Sealtight.



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

So the sealtight is exiting the basement and going up the exterior wall and then back in?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

NM can not be run outside regardless what it is in


----------



## CWC87 (Jan 30, 2013)

No attic and have to come into the box. So I guess I will thhn it. Yes on the outside wall.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

read 334.15 (B)(C)


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

...halfway down paragraph in 334.15(C) in states about running conduit or tubing for protection on basement wall


----------



## CWC87 (Jan 30, 2013)

So how about if I have thhn 2 blacks, 2 whites, and a green. Then run them in the 3/4 seal tight about 50 ft long on the exterior of the home? With connector and 1900 boxes at each end? Theres nothing wrong with running seal tight 50ft on an exterior wall is there? Rather than pvc?


----------



## CWC87 (Jan 30, 2013)

Attached is the picture I made quick


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

CWC87 said:


> So how about if I have thhn 2 blacks, 2 whites, and a green. Then run them in the 3/4 seal tight about 50 ft long on the exterior of the home? With connector and 1900 boxes at each end? Theres nothing wrong with running seal tight 50ft on an exterior wall is there? Rather than pvc?


You could but it would look like trash.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

you are losing me....you are in a basement and you cant find a spot to fish up thru??


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

CWC87 said:


> So how about if I have* thhn* 2 blacks, 2 whites, and a green. Then run them in the 3/4 seal tight about 50 ft long on the exterior of the home? With connector and 1900 boxes at each end? Theres nothing wrong with running seal tight 50ft on an exterior wall is there? Rather than pvc?


thhn is not rated for wet locations, unless dual rated thwn/thhn


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

360max said:


> thhn is not rated for wet locations, unless dual rated thwn/thhn


Do they still make wire with only a THHN rating? Everything that comes from my supplier is rated for both. 50' of seal
tight on the exterior of a house??? That will look interesting but won't add any value to the house!!!


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

360max said:


> thhn is not rated for wet locations, unless dual rated thwn/thhn


When youre talking amongst your coworkers do u refer to thhn/thwn as such every time or do u simply say thhn ? this hack is contemplating slinging 50 feet of seal tight along someones house, and you attack THAT?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

CWC87 said:


> I on this job for a homeowner who is selling and has violations. I have to run (2) dedicated circuits for the kitchen and bathroom outlets. My question is that it will be inspected and is it acceptable to run the (2) 12/2 romexs through the basement then to the outside wall into 3/4 seal tight just as a sleeve. No connectors. Just through the seal tight as protection for the cable. About a 75ft run with 3 90 degree bends. So exiting out of the home then entering into the home just as a sleeve?


sleeving UF _might_ be acceptable....~CS~


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

chicken steve said:


> sleeving UF _might_ be acceptable....~CS~


should be acceptable, legally, but still ugly!:blink:


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

hack job


----------



## Mich drew (Mar 3, 2013)

Has this guy ever heard of fishing a wall?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

CWC87 said:


> Attached is the picture I made quick


sounds beautiful. Is the house decorated on the outside with snakes or something ?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

CWC87 said:


> .. is it acceptable to run the (2) 12/2 romexs through the basement then to the outside wall ....
> 
> ... out of the home then entering into the home just as a sleeve?


I have to question your claim of passing the EC test last year [ #*1* ]


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

wildleg said:


> sounds beautiful. Is the house decorated on the outside with snakes or something ?


Laughed my drink up my nose. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Of course it will be easier to drill a couple holes and stand on a ladder. :bangin:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

You could use UF cable in a sealtite sleve.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Run it in EMT or threaded rigid. 

Do it neat and take a pic for us and your mom. Too long a run for pvc, it will wiggle all over the place also.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

That sounds completely hack.


----------



## CWC87 (Jan 30, 2013)

PVC it is


----------

